
'Disneyland for adults': John Portman's dizzying interior legacy - crunchiebones
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/oct/22/disneyland-for-adults-john-portman-dizzying-interior-legacy
======
Animats
The San Francisco Hyatt Regency is his classic atrium design.

~~~
rurban
I've learned the Atlanta is his classic

------
sillyquiet
Just a inane tangent, but I rather think Disneyland is Disneyland for adults.

Or maybe I don't adult well.

~~~
wccrawford
I think it's other people who don't adult well. You and I are doing it fine.

